# Heavily Optioned '38 Autocyle



## bikewhorder (Jun 16, 2014)

Uhhh, Heh Heh....Uhhhhhhhh 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Arn...423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c854eb327


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2014)

*Very nice*

But a little too busy for me. Didn't notice if it was a double duty.


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 16, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> But a little too busy for me. Didn't notice if it was a double duty.




Huh?  That's a springer.

The guy that owns that is the biggest kook on earth....period.  Talk to him and his excuse for blatant inconsistencies and improper restorations is "Schwinn used whatever was available at the time".   Conveniently he describes everything as prewar and original with all the catch phrase words and when someone calls him out on it he pulls the line above.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2014)

*Me feel stupid!*

Couldn't see around all those accessories.


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2014)

Where is the rifle rack?


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 16, 2014)

he's been trying to sell that bike for a few years now.i spoke to him when he still had the display plane available.kinda arrogant and screwy.here's his latest cl ad from reno.

http://reno.craigslist.org/bik/4460609545.html


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 17, 2014)

LOL, he has the "B" serial number as an early 38. The bike is a 39.  You can't talk to the guy though. He is super arrogant and won't listen.


----------



## kos22us (Jun 17, 2014)

he asks 4k and then only posts 4 pictures


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2014)

So the price is dropping and I was curious so I asked a question:

Hello,
Is the tank steel? Does it have the battery holder and horn? Any battery corrosion/rust damage or repair? Thanks

The response:

Dear freqman1,

The Tank Is Wood Like The Ones That Were Made In The Factory For The Steel Ones As A Buck...That Were Coming..This Is A Four Digit Bike That I've Had For A Very Long Time...It Is My Favorite, And Its My Last Schwinn...The Center Is Cut Out For The Battery Box...Switch Is On Right Side And Works...The Tank Looks & Is Same Size As The Steel Ones...Original Tires (They Hold Air)...Many Items By The Previous Owner Many Years Ago...I Did Not Chrome Anything On The Bike, I Liked It Original, Chrome Is Flaking On Rims But No Rust...Thanks For The e-mail... 

So basically is looks like a pre war frame, a Delta Silver Ray, and maybe a few other usable parts. I'm thinking about $500 tops if you were going to try and part and make it worth your time. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 30, 2014)

Factory wood tank. ...lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 7, 2014)

Don't ya know they couldn't use steel during the war so they used wood . Lol!!! This guys a NUT !!! At least it made me laugh Hahahahahaha 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 8, 2014)

*I asked him the same thing on how original the bike was ......*

Tank is one he made of wood he told me ..... I was turned off after that .... Frank


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 8, 2014)

Are you sure he wasn't talking about the wood saddle bag things on the back??

Best regards,
jack


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2014)

jacdan98 said:


> Are you sure he wasn't talking about the wood saddle bag things on the back??
> 
> Best regards,
> jack




No,he was specifically talking about the tank. Interesting how that wasn't mentioned in the Ebay description of this perfectly restored bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 8, 2014)

If he made that tank from wood I would like to see it up close he has a switch, hangers, and wires coming from it? Man I'm intrigued now I would like that tank for display!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 8, 2014)

make a gambling trip up to reno and check it out while you're there.only a couple hours drive each way


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 8, 2014)

I doubt he would sell me just the wood tank. The rest of the bike is just a common Autocycle with no fender bomb.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 18, 2014)

*..........................*

id talk some smack about his tank but at least his fits and my repop is a ackward looking duckling....gotta say im a bit jealous....  .


----------

